# JKD Seminars



## Red Blade (Dec 28, 2001)

Is there a good site to get Guro Dan's seminar listing?


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 28, 2001)

That's a good question.  The Inosanto Academy doesn't seem to have a Web site of it's own.  Perhaps IFAJKD could shed some light on this.  That, or he could always ask Vunak if he knows 

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Dec 29, 2001)

I really don't check out many web site, as I don't have the time . Only time for you guys. I would however call him
310-348-9944. They will send it to ya


----------



## LaCoste (Feb 17, 2002)

The webiste is coming check it out it's got some information

www.inosanto.com

Regards,
LaCoste


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaCoste _
> 
> *The webiste is coming check it out it's got some information
> 
> ...



The website seems much improved!


----------

